# 2011 GTR Vs Jag XKRS on next sundays 17th top gear



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Book this in your diary or set your sky +


Top Gear Sunday 17 July 
8:00pm - 9:00pm 
BBC2
4/6, series 17
The trio finally find a good use for caravans when they try to make train travel cheaper, faster and more interesting, replacing the locomotive with a specially modified car and the carriages with a series of mobile homes. Comedy star Rowan Atkinson gets behind the wheel of the Reasonably Priced Car and Jeremy Clarkson drives the Jaguar XKR-S and recently updated Nissan GT-R round the track to compare both models.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Time for a sweepstake for the predicted laptime anyone?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Time for a sweepstake for the predicted laptime anyone?


Dunno, but on paper it's significantly quicker than the XKR-S, so seems a bit odd that is the benchmark. Would have thought that the Jag is more luxurious so not really a like for like? ( Not seen much about that XKR-S so may be wrong! )


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Similar bhp figures - GTR 523bhp and XKR-S 542bhp so you can see why the comparison is being made.

D


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

XKR-S is as close as Jag wants to get to a GT3 as far as I can tell from what reviews I read, it should be interesting but more so the lap time as opposed to a comparison against the XK

The MP4-12C laptime was incredible, I watched the Fifth gear review against the 458 and they slated it against the fezzer!!!, I have to say it looked terribly squirmish under braking on the hot lap and Fifth gear commented on it too, might just be that it's that fast it has to scrub off even higher speed then the fezzer, it's an incredible lap time for a road car, I reckon MY11 will be around 458 time which would be immense.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

XKR does well in reviews, so will be interesting

MP4 lovely; but could you live with that rear? From the same school as the GTR e.g function over form too


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

2008 GTR 1min19.7

Great if the 2011 car gets into the 1min 18s , the standard veyron is at 1min 18.3


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

bobel said:


> XKR-S is as close as Jag wants to get to a GT3 as far as I can tell from what reviews I read, it should be interesting but more so the lap time as opposed to a comparison against the XK
> 
> The MP4-12C laptime was incredible, I watched the Fifth gear review against the 458 and they slated it against the fezzer!!!, I have to say it looked terribly squirmish under braking on the hot lap and Fifth gear commented on it too, might just be that it's that fast it has to scrub off even higher speed then the fezzer, it's an incredible lap time for a road car, I reckon MY11 will be around 458 time which would be immense.


Yep I saw that lap time in the Mclaren last night and find it hard to believe it was over 2 an a half seconds faster at 1 min 16.... all reviews I have read about the Mclaren Vs the Fezza say that there is not too much difference or the Fezza takes it. 

I think the MY11 GTR will get a low 1.19.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> Similar bhp figures - GTR 523bhp and XKR-S 542bhp so you can see why the comparison is being made.
> 
> D


You know this actually isn't a bad idea. People get overly critical of the GTR when it occassionally loses to some supercar. Strictly speaking, an Audi RS5 is probably functionally the closest thing to a GTR out there in terms of AWD, rear seats, boot space and price.

I'm going to throw in my cat and say 1:18.8.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

1:19.1


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

The new stig is faster so 1.18.x


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

*1:19 dead*

I'm with Andy on this one. Don't think that it'll get anywhere near the Veyron @ 18.3. Seeing as Andy has already got 1:19.1 i'm gonna go 1.19 dead factoring in that the new stig is faster.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

As I suggested it, here's a table for ease of use. Anyone wanting to join in can simply copy the table and insert a line as appropriate.

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1

These are assuming a DRY track so perhaps a WET time should also be noted??

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Not meaning to go off thread, but does anyone know who the "new" Stig is?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Not meaning to go off thread, but does anyone know who the "new" Stig is?


Google it, Ben Collins name always came up previously. I must admit, I was thinking the very same thing earlier.:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Google it, Ben Collins name always came up previously. I must admit, I was thinking the very same thing earlier.:thumbsup:


He has been replaced following the publication of his autobiography and the subsequent court case!

Current favoured names: David Coulthard, Anthony Davidson (who denies it!), Tiff Needell and the favourite appears to be the Ring meister Sabine Schmidt!

D


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> He has been replaced following the publication of his autobiography and the subsequent court case!
> 
> Current favoured names: David Coulthard, Anthony Davidson (who denies it!), Tiff Needell and the favourite appears to be the Ring meister Sabine Schmidt!
> 
> D


Yes, sorry, what I meant that was that Ben Collins as the previous Stig was nearly always named as such, maybe Google knows the identity of the new Stig? I know I live out in the sticks a bit but we're not totally behind the times out here


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

From the brief clip shown last night it seemed that Clarkson was struggling with the car in the wet. If it is a wet lap then it will be slower than the old car's time.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> From the brief clip shown last night it seemed that Clarkson was struggling with the car in the wet. If it is a wet lap then it will be slower than the old car's time.


Gutted - but remember they sometimes run the Stig filming on a differnet day. Be crap if he gives it a bad review after the Sunday Times write up.

I am going to go a bit left field as if they use launch control that gives a few tenths over old car and new Stig appears quicker (my money is on Tiff actually) plus stiffer front end, better brakes and 50 BHP more on MY11 I am going for a Veyron equalling 1.18.3!

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Different Stigs for different days depending on which is available as most of them are still active racing drivers in various series around the world. I've also got a sneaky suspicion that the Stig in a MP4-12C was a McLaren test driver like Gary Paffett or Chris Goodwin....

Anyway, with the old GTR laptime hampered by the speed limited on the Jap import - I'll guess a dry lap in.....

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris Goodwin was the the stig who set that time in the mac. It was specially set up for the circuit (it was developed there) hence the time. Also, it was running a lot more boost than customer cars, as are most cars supplied by manufacturers for testing! Ask Chris Harris about this!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

jackg said:


> Chris Goodwin was the the stig who set that time in the mac. It was specially set up for the circuit (it was developed there) hence the time. Also, it was running a lot more boost than customer cars, as are most cars supplied by manufacturers for testing! Ask Chris Harris about this!


How do you know this?

I must admit that the time it set compared to the 458 was incredible!

D


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

New stig faster than old stig so I will go for a very fast 1:17.9 

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9

Stig not female or someone or known like Davidson, as otherwise the celebs would recognise the voice. So some other relatively unknown English racer. Plus of course various stand ins as required. jackg for instance is very fast round Goodwood in a GT-R 


Rich


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> Stig not female or someone or known like Davidson, as otherwise the celebs would recognise the voice.


You think the Stig maintains his anonymity whilst coaching celebs? Oh come on...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry thats an average of about 450mph
MIKEGTR - 1:41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> MIKEGTR - 1.41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap


Are no, this a ploy to increase front downforce to reduce understeer resulting in a 1:14.5


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Are no, this a ploy to increase front downforce to reduce understeer resulting in a 1:14.5


Mmmm I didn't think of that, can you have your guys send my guys the data on this


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry thats an average of about 450mph
MIKEGTR - 1.41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap 
w8pmc - 1:19 (dry) & the Jag will be about 5 secs slower.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Jakdaw said:


> You think the Stig maintains his anonymity whilst coaching celebs? Oh come on...


You think that if a celeb knew who the stig was it would'nt be in the press the next Morning?

Rich


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> You think that if a celeb knew who the stig was it would'nt be in the press the next Morning? Rich


Lol you think that the press don't already know, i'm fairly sure a freedom of information request would allow you to find out who earns what on top gear and you could deduce it from that


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I reckon the presenters, crew and celebs (who are paid) all know but have a confidentiality clause in their contracts.

D


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol you think that the press don't already know, i'm fairly sure a freedom of information request would allow you to find out who earns what on top gear and you could deduce it from that


From memory, Ben Collins was listed as a peformance driving consultant when the HSE investigated the jet car crash that almost robbed us of the super talented Richard Hammond. As you say, it would be easy to find out. My personal opinion is that Tiff Needell takes the celebs out for the Star In The Reasonably Priced Car lap and they play along with the Stig routine then various other drivers play the Stig for the fast laps.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes it's all well and good estimating fast laptimes, but how do we know that the 2011 GTR will be faster than the Jag??! 

I'm pretty sure the review will be of the same old formula:

Introduction using a theme/topic
Compare the cars to that theme/topic
Slide the cars about in the airfield
JC says the GTR hands down beats the Jag performance wise
Which one would I rather have? ... it will have to be the Jaguar (insert land of hope and glory sound track)
James May slags off GTR
Top gear lap
Applause


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Mmmm I didn't think of that, can you have your guys send my guys the data on this


The critical data is in the post now, so will arrive around 2026 all being well...


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Sidious said:


> Yes it's all well and good estimating fast laptimes, but how do we know that the 2011 GTR will be faster than the Jag??!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the review will be of the same old formula:
> 
> ...


To be added:

Hamster is not sure, looks slightly confused...
Jag is a much nice place to sit, and is only slightly / completely owned by Tata Motors of India, so is the better British car. Much waving of union jack. More land of hope and glory
Chance that the Jag depreciates by 76% in the first 32 seconds of ownership is not considered significant


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> To be added:
> 
> Hamster is not sure, looks slightly confused...
> Jag is a much nice place to sit, and is only slightly / completely owned by Tata Motors of India, so is the better British car. Much waving of union jack. More land of hope and glory
> Chance that the Jag depreciates by 76% in the first 32 seconds of ownership is not considered significant


Don't forget James will complain about the GTR being developed at the Nurburgring....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

We know that they're a trio of ******s, we know that the content of the program is shite, so why do we still watch it?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sidious said:


> Yes it's all well and good estimating fast laptimes, but how do we know that the 2011 GTR will be faster than the Jag??!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the review will be of the same old formula:
> 
> ...


Are you the script consultant?! Actually I think that Jeremy will like it - remember how nice he was at Fuji - ' They haven't built a new car, they have built a new yardstick'. Not that I know that piece of film very well after watching it in run up to my delivery date! The Jag is very seriously slow compared with the GT-R and round a track it will get minced. Have you seen the preview with Jeremy doing his 'face ripping' piece going through follow through? Hope it is a dry lap in cool, humid conditions - best for turbo engines is it not or am I making up engineering facts again?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Are you the script consultant?! Actually I think that Jeremy will like it - remember how nice he was at Fuji - ' They haven't built a new car, they have built a new yardstick'. Not that I know that piece of film very well after watching it in run up to my delivery date! The Jag is very seriously slow compared with the GT-R and round a track it will get minced. Have you seen the preview with Jeremy doing his 'face ripping' piece going through follow through? Hope it is a dry lap in cool, humid conditions - best for turbo engines is it not or am I making up engineering facts again?


Agree Jeremy will like it, I think he does get the point of the GT-R. Think the Jag will end up looking like a set of Galoshes complete with pipe and slippers on the track against R35. Probably a great GT car, but not going to work well on the track.

Ideally cold damp dense air with warm dry track, may not be so easy to get both at the same time


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Are you the script consultant?! Actually I think that Jeremy will like it - remember how nice he was at Fuji - ' They haven't built a new car, they have built a new yardstick'. Not that I know that piece of film very well after watching it in run up to my delivery date! The Jag is very seriously slow compared with the GT-R and round a track it will get minced. Have you seen the preview with Jeremy doing his 'face ripping' piece going through follow through? Hope it is a dry lap in cool, humid conditions - best for turbo engines is it not or am I making up engineering facts again?


Have you seen the other video of JC's other review of the GTR, it may be from one of his DVD's but it's on a track somewhere not at TG (somewhere on youtube i'll try and post link later) and he slates it completely for being void of driver involvement, so I would not be surprised to hear him give a completely opposite view to his column, also the fact that it's Jag's first real attempt at a track focuses GT3 alternative drivers car of sorts will no doubt have them flag waving even if it's only to promote TATA's interest in continuing to make similar models, one thing you can bet on is that the XK will sound a hell of a lot better.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bobel said:


> Have you seen the other video of JC's other review of the GTR, it may be from one of his DVD's but it's on a track somewhere not at TG (somewhere on youtube i'll try and post link later) and he slates it completely for being void of driver involvement, so I would not be surprised to hear him give a completely opposite view to his column


I've seen that video and he seemed to just about contradict all the praise he heaped on it when in Japan. The man is a complete arse with a head full of sawdust. He just happens to be entertaining on the odd occasion.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

JC reviews the car in context, that's why there is always a theme to a Top Gear review or a segment from his DVD.

He rated the GTR in Japan as a car to get from A-B as fast as possible with 4 wheels, so even though it doesnt yaw about, making howling noises and smokes the tyres in every gear like a Ferrari, it does the job required for that particular race in Japan.

In his DVDs, he's looking for the most thrilling car, so in this context the organised and robotic GTR wont shine, where as some twitchy prancing horse on 4 wheels will get all the honours.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

He's still an arse, context or no context.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> He's still an arse, context or no context.


He's one of the few high profile people who doesn't bow to political correctness although I suspect after the Mexico incident he may think more carefully (but put in to context he slagged off their food - big deal it does look like sick).

I also read one of his books where he reminds people that all these motoring journalists are invited by the manufacturers to test their cars and are flown to luxurious locations, staying in 5* hotels, all expenses paid - now when a young hack is earning prob £16k a year, they're not going to risk upsetting the manufacturer by giving a bad review and not being invited to the next launch, so with this in mind I think Clarkson normally gives a pretty good review, albeit a personal one and one that is dramatised for optimum entertainment and effect


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> He's one of the few high profile people who doesn't bow to political correctness although I suspect after the Mexico incident he may think more carefully (but put in to context he slagged off their food - big deal it does look like sick).
> 
> I also read one of his books where he reminds people that all these motoring journalists are invited by the manufacturers to test their cars and are flown to luxurious locations, staying in 5* hotels, all expenses paid - now when a young hack is earning prob £16k a year, they're not going to risk upsetting the manufacturer by giving a bad review and not being invited to the next launch, so with this in mind I think Clarkson normally gives a pretty good review, albeit a personal one and one that is dramatised for optimum entertainment and effect


Maybe so but I think you'd tire of him in a short space of time if you were in his company. An associate of mine met him at a function some while back, deliberately avoided any kind of recognition and avoided being introduced which apparently frustrated JC as he felt that people would want to be seen to be connected with him. Said associate also finds him an arse. To be fair to JC though, I'd rather spend time talking shit with him than having to listen to the Midget Brummie.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> I also read one of his books where he reminds people that all these motoring journalists are invited by the manufacturers to test their cars and are flown to luxurious locations, staying in 5* hotels, all expenses paid - now when a young hack is earning prob £16k a year, they're not going to risk upsetting the manufacturer by giving a bad review and not being invited to the next launch, so with this in mind I think Clarkson normally gives a pretty good review, albeit a personal one and one that is dramatised for optimum entertainment and effect


This helps explains why for 3 decades everything from Porsche/Ferrari and also recently BMW are constantly being put on the pedestal.

Journalists are highly trained in writing alot about nothing and many of them have very little motoring experience or actual interest in them.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

A friend of mine also met JC and said pretty much the same thing, although he added 'chain smoking arrogant bastard' 

I can imagine it gets rather tiresome of people only wanting to talk about one subject with him, so to a degree I can understand his flipancy to those wishing to talk about their favourite car or a review JC has done.

Hammond I think is alright - I don't really like anyone who lives in Birmingham, I mean why on earth would you, even if you're unlucky enough to have been born there, at least have the common sense to move when youre old enough


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry thats an average of about 450mph
MIKEGTR - 1.41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap 
w8pmc - 1:19 (dry) & the Jag will be about 5 secs slower.
Aerodramatics - 1:19.2 (dry) & 1:22.2 (wet)

I'm optimistic a new R35-DBA can take 0.5 secs out of a ragged 2008 US import R35-CBA on Pirellis :bowdown1:

It's only a short lap. I'd love it to muller 1:19 and dip in the 18s under the MC12. That would be truly awesome for a road car... go for it Dunnies!

...can't wait, must wait!

P.S. Anyone done a time in GT5?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with both the previous posts. 


I guess this episode of top gear is looking for the best British car so JC is comparing the Indian Jag with the Jap GTR


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> A friend of mine also met JC and said pretty much the same thing, although he added 'chain smoking arrogant bastard'
> 
> I can imagine it gets rather tiresome of people only wanting to talk about one subject with him, so to a degree I can understand his flipancy to those wishing to talk about their favourite car or a review JC has done.
> 
> Hammond I think is alright - I don't really like anyone who lives in Birmingham, I mean why on earth would you, even if you're unlucky enough to have been born there, at least have the common sense to move when youre old enough


I have a friend who has worked with him and rather likes him. Said he was very professional but also polite and humorous. Surprisingly high praise given that the friend in question isn't prone to it and dislikes sycophants.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

S99ANE said:


> I agree with both the previous posts.
> 
> 
> I guess this episode of top gear is looking for the best British car so JC is comparing the Indian Jag with the Jap GTR


Indian Jag with a Jap-French GTR (Renault own a controlling 44.4%. People forget this ) opcorn:

1:18.2 if dry ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry thats an average of about 450mph
MIKEGTR - 1.41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap 
w8pmc - 1:19 (dry) & the Jag will be about 5 secs slower.
Aerodramatics - 1:19.2 (dry) & 1:22.2 (wet)
Anilj - 1:18.3 (Dry) - this is going to be amazing:bawling:


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

CSL said:


> (Renault own a controlling 44.4%


A controlling 44.4% eh, that must be one hell of a shareholders agreement


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> A controlling 44.4% eh, that must be one hell of a shareholders agreement


I doubt there are only two shareholders so 44.4 could well be the controlling shareholder, or perhaps he meant majority


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

sidepipe said:


> Dunno, but on paper it's significantly quicker than the XKR-S, so seems a bit odd that is the benchmark. Would have thought that the Jag is more luxurious so not really a like for like? ( Not seen much about that XKR-S so may be wrong! )


I don't get it either, the Jag is a luxo-barge GT. R35 was build as a no-compromise 911 turbo competitor.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

R33-GTS - 1:18.8
Sumo69 - 1:18.9
SamboGrove - 1:19.0
AndyBrew - 1:19.1
MidLifeCrisis - 1:18.9 Dry. On Dunlops wet, about 2 weeks.
Rog350z - 1.18.3
bazza_g 1:18 dead
Rich-GT - 1:17.9
VXRCymru - 18.1 - Dry thats an average of about 450mph
MIKEGTR - 1.41 - bonnet popped after putting one wheel on the grass in chicago, ruined his lap 
w8pmc - 1:19 (dry) & the Jag will be about 5 secs slower.
Aerodramatics - 1:19.2 (dry) & 1:22.2 (wet)
Anilj - 1:18.3 (Dry) - this is going to be amazing:bawling:
Bobel - 1:17.9 let's be having the fezzer 458. :thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> I don't get it either, the Jag is a luxo-barge GT. R35 was build as a no-compromise 911 turbo competitor.


Arguably the GTR is closer in functionality to the XKRS than a 911 Turbo, e.g. boot space etc. that's what most people fail to realise. Everyone is constantly comparing it to supercars but really the GTR is, functionally speaking, Nissan's Audi RS5.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I doubt there are only two shareholders so 44.4 could well be the controlling shareholder, or perhaps he meant majority


Um, didn't really want to get in to a business debate, but a controlling shareholder needs 50.0000000....1 %, because otherwise he can always be out-voted - whether by a single shareholder or by hundreds. A shareholding of <50% is worthless in terms of control, though obviously the more shareholders that comprise the other 50 and a bit % the less likely it is that he will be out voted.

Anyhow - nearly there now... will be interesting to see what happens on Sunday night. FWIW I'm guessing around a 1:19.2 in the dry on the track, but it really depends on so many factors. It seems that the R35 is a bit of a different proposition to most cars if you want to drive it quickly, so it will be interesting to see if the current Stig "gets it." Might seem a ridiculous comparison, but I once owned a Rover 620ti with a torsen diff which needed you to really boot it in the corners to get the most out of it. If you treated it like a normal car you would assume that it would just understeer off the road at every opportunity. Flooring it in the corners actually pulled it in to line and was quite fun. Obviously the GTR is in a completely different league to that, but requires a similar disdain of the laws of physics to drive quickly - the new Stig could easily be much slower than the old one.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

We keep hearing about the new GTR having more power so you all assume it will be quicker round the TG track. What about those laggy new turbos though? A hinderance maybe?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> We keep hearing about the new GTR having more power so you all assume it will be quicker round the TG track. What about those laggy new turbos though? A hinderance maybe?


Hmm, have to admit I've not really noticed too much turbo lag - but then the revs are never below about 2k except in A mode around town  Be surprised if turbo lag would really be a factor on track.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Why would the new machine be faster


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Why would the new machine be faster


Not sure I understand the question! Same weight, more power, more torque, more downforce, more rigidity, ....?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I always thought the black JDM car was a shade too fast to be believable.


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

*Jag what a laugh*

Had a 8 day run around France with a XKR S Black and it was no match for a GTR!

Not much is to be fair!

The French dont know what it is and are stunned by it---and I drive in France a lot-----Recently I even had a stunning blond jump out her car at traffic lights and ask me what it was!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Caught a glimpse of a TG trailer last night and I thought I saw a helicopter shot of a blue GT-R on the track - in the rain!

Anyone know what the weather was this last Wednesday? I thought it was dry....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SNEL said:


> --Recently I even had a stunning blond jump out her car at traffic lights and ask me what it was!


Did she jump back in when u said a Datsun lol


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Regarding 'turbo lag' that's being discussed above, it's not going to be noticeable on the hot lap as I doubt it'll ever be dropped that low in the revs.




WoREoD said:


> Caught a glimpse of a TG trailer last night and I thought I saw a helicopter shot of a blue GT-R on the track - in the rain!
> 
> Anyone know what the weather was this last Wednesday? I thought it was dry....


Yep, saw that last night too. Looks like it was ringing wet which is a shame as I'm sure it'll be a 'wet lap'on the board. Looked like clarksons usual 'face being pulled off due to the cornering' type of review.. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup, skid pan wet... check out 02:15 of the preview

Still, didn't show what the Stig did... MM, wet or dry?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Having been to a TG recording, the timed Stig lap is not done during the half day that the show takes to record - its usually in the morning before recording but occassionally due to availability of the press car could be weeks before!

D


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

WoREoD said:


> Caught a glimpse of a TG trailer last night and I thought I saw a helicopter shot of a blue GT-R on the track - in the rain!
> 
> Anyone know what the weather was this last Wednesday? I thought it was dry....


I saw this too and defo a wet track, hope thats not the same day they did the lap time


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> Yup, skid pan wet... check out 02:15 of the preview
> 
> Still, didn't show what the Stig did... MM, wet or dry?


looked dry when they had the car there so there is hope


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL @ the trailer! Jeremy must be the only presenter - "in the world" - who has made a virtue out of his jowls! First the Atom filling them with supercharged air, now the GT-R visibly distorting them under lateral g. In the wet.

Hope it's a good feature, even if the rest of the episode looks dumbed down for the 12 year old audience, as they said.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> Um, didn't really want to get in to a business debate, but a controlling shareholder needs 50.0000000....1 %, because otherwise he can always be out-voted - whether by a single shareholder or by hundreds. A shareholding of <50% is worthless in terms of control, though obviously the more shareholders that comprise the other 50 and a bit % the less likely it is that he will be out voted.


A little OT but no a controlling shareholding need not be >50% of total shares issued. Shares can be issued in different share classes with different voting rights. So a company with 100 shares can have 10 class A shares which each carry 15 votes and 90 class B shares which each carry one vote. Control can thus be obtained by holding only 9 Class B shares or 9% of total shares in issue.

How do you think Murdoch manages to control NewsCorp and Sky when he doesn't have a majority holding (of total shares) of either? It isn't the numbers that matter it is the voting rights that attach to the shares that are owned.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> A little OT but no a controlling shareholding need not be >50% of total shares issued. Shares can be issued in different share classes with different voting rights. So a company with 100 shares can have 10 class A shares which each carry 15 votes and 90 class B shares which each carry one vote. Control can thus be obtained by holding only 9 Class B shares or 9% of total shares in issue.
> 
> How do you think Murdoch manages to control NewsCorp and Sky when he doesn't have a majority holding (of total shares) of either? It isn't the numbers that matter it is the voting rights that attach to the shares that are owned.


Yes, this is all true, though public company listed shares generally carry equal voting rights, often when people talk about an "interest" in a company they are referring to the voting rights, and this wasn't a financial forum last time I checked so nobody cares that much .


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

jameswrx said:


> Regarding 'turbo lag' that's being discussed above, it's not going to be noticeable on the hot lap as I doubt it'll ever be dropped that low in the revs.


Just to clarify here, there is a difference between lag and boost threshold. Boost threshold is determined by the amount of exhaust gas needed to generate significant boost in the turbo so for any given engine/turbo will translate to a rev range where the turbo gives appreciable boost. Lag is defined as being within that rev range and the time between pressing the throttle and the turbo generating appreciable boost. Lag on the GTR is very minimal indeed, someone who maps GTR's will be able to give you the boost threshold but I'd say 2-3k rpm and above would see you with a good chunk of boost.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks dry


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

pippyrips said:


> Don't forget James will complain about the GTR being developed at the Nurburgring....


Nailed it in one. Boringly predictable...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Looks dry


Yaay! :thumbsup: :clap: 

XKR-S looks nice in black and blue in the TG video link.

I think the 'Jag with a sports car soul' can beat the Aston Martin DBS.

XKR-S:

Aerodramatics - 1:23.5 (dry)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Here we go !


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> R33-GTS - 1:18.8
> Sumo69 - 1:18.9
> SamboGrove - 1:19.0
> AndyBrew - 1:19.1
> ...


Jag 12 hours 3.3 secs

GTR 1:17.8 Eat my shorts you doubters :clap:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

*1:17.8*

F**k me :clap:

Well done Rich!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic

Where is my piggy bank


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Jag 12 hours 3.3 secs
> 
> GTR 1:17.8 Eat my shorts you doubters :clap:


Thats some amazing lap time, I underestimated at 1:18 dead! :clap:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

bobel said:


> R33-GTS - 1:18.8
> Sumo69 - 1:18.9
> SamboGrove - 1:19.0
> AndyBrew - 1:19.1
> ...


Within 0.1 happy with that! What a lap all hail the mighty GTR


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Killed the JaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaG


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

wow what an awesome time

blew the jag and everything else away


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Remind me did that beat the £ 1m veyron?


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

the r35 gtr as clarkson said is an instrument of speed....and it wasnt a win it was a demolition !!!


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG - I cant believe it went that fast. I just custom Cobb Tuned my 59 Reg car. 

But that time is a step up. In my opinion....... the MY11 is well worth the money. Have said it before, I think £69k and cheaper servicing and better petrol is worth it


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Let me update the lap time chart for them :thumbsup:

Ariel Atom V8 1.15.1 
McLaren MP4-12C 1:16.2 
Bugatti Veyron SS 1.16.8 
Gumpert Apollo 1.17.1 
Ascari A10 1.17.3 
Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear spoiler) 1.17.6 
Noble M600 1.17.7 
Pagani Zonda F Roadster 1.17.7 

2011 Nissan GTR 1.17.8

Caterham R500 1.17.9 
Bugatti Veyron 1.18.3 
Pagani Zonda F 1.18.4 
Maserati MC12 1.18.9 
Ferrari Enzo 1.19.0 
Lamborghini LP670 SV 1.19.0 
Ferrari 458 1.19.1 
Ariel Atom 1.19.5 
Lamborghini LP560 1.19.5 
Ferrari Scuderia 1.19.7 
Nissan GT-R 1.19.7


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

everything it says on the label, superior in all departments (shame i just sold mine lol)
will be saving for another one in the near future once settled in the new house
GTR we salute you


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

New Stig is making a big difference.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And no 111 mph speed limiter which the previous tested GTR had.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> New Stig is making a big difference.


And a bit of gain from LC , I guess


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Fantastic result. Good report. But Clarkson mentions a couple of times about the "New Transmission is fantastic" yet it's no different as Litchfield have had it all apart and found it's just the same.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

1:17.8 :bowdown1:

...and to think a standard DBA can't live with a Stage I+ CBA :chuckle:

A stage II/III with Alcon's BBK and maybe a coil-over kit could improve on the time yet... 

Also like to know what a standard 09 CBA could do, i.e. without the 112mph limiter and on OEM Dunlops. On most 1:20 tracks, the DBA is about 0.5 secs quicker.

All the same, grrreat stuff. Loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

stuff of legend:clap::clap:

Have to say Nissan looks really good on the performance car and motorsport front.

Aero; spot on................Stage II and a BBK very tempting


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome, however their is a but & it could be a big but.

That MY11 GT-R is the very car Andy Middlehurst was hooning round the CPoP course this weekend. I spoke to Andy yesterday after his 1st run & me feels the car may have the benefit of a little Nismo magic:clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> the car may have the benefit of a little Nismo magic:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought it was common practice now to tune the test cars right up for the press...prob running a stage 2 map


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Was told that I was wasting my money moving up from the original 09 model!
Not that I am feeling smug this evening:bowdown1: but shit I love this new one. Can't stop doing miles in it with a big smile on my face.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> And no 111 mph speed limiter which the previous tested GTR had.


Exactly and with better LC...we all knew that the original test could be bettered, but the time set is breathtaking to say the least....other Manuf will be shaking their heads....:thumbsup:


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys you need to see the Top Gear GTR blog after the show with James May doing 3 launches in the car and then comparing this experience with Jeremy. They are both amazed - see it on Transmission – BBC Top Gear Post-show discussion of episode four, and behind-the-scenes with James and the Nissan GT-R 
With my own MY11 GTR already with stage 1 fitted by Ian at Litchfield and soon going stage 2 really couldnt be more pleased with my purchase at this point.:clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Happydays said:


> Hey guys you need to see the Top Gear GTR blog after the show with James May doing 3 launches in the car and then comparing this experience with Jeremy. They are both amazed - see it on Transmission – BBC Top Gear Post-show discussion of episode four, and behind-the-scenes with James and the Nissan GT-R
> With my own MY11 GTR already with stage 1 fitted by Ian at Litchfield and soon going stage 2 really couldnt be more pleased with my purchase at this point.:clap:


Nice


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Had an even wider smile than usual on the drive in today  So, so proud! Well done Nissan, what a machine I doubt I will ever own anything like it again. Really hope the R36 will be a worthy successor.

Been down at Dunsfold a few times in the past weeks as I've been doing my motorbike training with a company who are based there. It's a great feeling hooning the car down the runway slip roads, not been far enough down to touch a wheel on the Power Lap track, maybe if I rock up with my bike helmet on I'll get waved down that end by security.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure why everyone is so surprised at the time?

Using LC4 and the improved speed to the first corner 1 second, the increased power and improved Aero & Handling etc another 1/2 second and new stig does the rest.  Easy....


Rich


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

bet some of the directors of Jaguar woke up with a very large headache this morning... 
and wives asking some arkward questions after the show... errmm dear, i thought you said the new xk was going to one of the fastest cars in the world blah blah blah... ooops. :chairshot

congratulations Nissan for making this wonderful machine. 
Regardless of version - its a stunning piece of engineering. :thumbsup:


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

I tell you whats funny - on Saturday a Jaguar dealer called me up very excitedly telling me to make sure I watch Top Gear - I told him that the GTR was one of the cars on my shortlist as I had driven pre MY-11 cars and was very impressed with them, and that I was looking forward to trying out an MY11. I said it would be a toss up between the cheaper GTR or the XKRS.

Because he sounded so excited I thought he must have had a spoiler and that JC preferred the Jag due to the usual reasons - soul etc etc. 

The Jaguar guy also invited me to a track day at Gaydon to try the XKRS.

He said he'd call me on Monday to see what I thought... i'm waiting


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought I'd pass this on from NMGB....

"However, there are always the people that want to find fault with rumours suggesting that the car had been "tampered" with. However, should you hear of any of these silly comments can you please ensure them that the vehicle is a completely standard car with the suspension tuned for track use as any standard car can be. No modifications whatsoever was carried out on this car. "


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

The faster cars on that list all use the optional semi-slick/softest compound tyre. 

Where as the big GTR uses tractor rubber.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

What exactly *IS* the point of the Veyron?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> What exactly *IS* the point of the Veyron?


I'd check again if I were you, as it appears twice on the list - hint, you may want to look UP the list


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Monumentally fast time. Stig just needed to unfurl a Jap flag and do a victory lap.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

sidepipe said:


> What exactly *IS* the point of the Veyron?


Rich Arabs need something to do a chrome wrap on.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'd check again if I were you, as it appears twice on the list - hint, you may want to look UP the list


Ahh, but you're talking about the "SuperSport" edition which is what, £1.7 million quid??? I.e. 500k more than the standard one. I'm sure that you could tune a GTR to beat it for less than that difference


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> Ahh, but you're talking about the "SuperSport" edition which is what, £1.7 million quid??? I.e. 500k more than the standard one. I'm sure that you could tune a GTR to beat it for less than that difference


I'm sure you could buy a top fuel dragster for less also, you could prob even buy an ex F1 car.

Unfortunately speed isn't the only requisit for many and indeed most and you'll find that heritage and brand probably have a bigger part to play.

FYI Linfords Hi-tecs are probably quicker than my Nikes and may even be 4 wheel drive for your feet, but frankly I wouldn't be seen dead wearing a set of Hi-tecs no matter how well they handled and how fast they were :thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Thought it was common practice now to tune the test cars right up for the press...prob running a stage 2 map


Well it's said car makers would get all their performance figure from 'factory freaks'.

Out of a production run there will be some engines that are right at the end of the bell curve in terms of performance.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

It sets a benchmark for performance cars.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm sure you could buy a top fuel dragster for less also, you could prob even buy an ex F1 car.
> 
> Unfortunately speed isn't the only requisit for many and indeed most and you'll find that heritage and brand probably have a bigger part to play.
> 
> FYI Linfords Hi-tecs are probably quicker than my Nikes and may even be 4 wheel drive for your feet, but frankly I wouldn't be seen dead wearing a set of Hi-tecs no matter how well they handled and how fast they were :thumbsup:


Never been one for brands and nostalgia so I don't really get any of it personally, though I understand that many ( most? ) people do. That's why we have so many "celebrities" who's only claim to fame is being a celebrity. Still, in the Bughatti's case, if I *did* buy something just because it is made by Acme or because I think other people will think I'm cool because of it, I'd probably much prefer a Ferrari. Buying stuff because of what other people think of it is madness IMHO, but still very human.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> Never been one for brands and nostalgia so I don't really get any of it personally, though I understand that many ( most? ) people do. That's why we have so many "celebrities" who's only claim to fame is being a celebrity. Still, in the Bughatti's case, if I *did* buy something just because it is made by Acme or because I think other people will think I'm cool because of it, I'd probably much prefer a Ferrari. Buying stuff because of what other people think of it is madness IMHO, but still very human.


A pair of Hi-Tecs are in the post to you :thumbsup:


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> A pair of Hi-Tecs are in the post to you :thumbsup:


And they would be gratefully received if they're comfortable and look nice - size 9.5 please


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I love the GTR, but also wouldn't be seen dead in a pair of Hi-tecs. Does that mean I'm confused? 

Seriously, the existence of the GTR doesnt make the Veyron and more or less relevant. If you lust after a veyron, you probably wouldn't give the GTR a second's thought. If you lust after the GTR, you probably couldn't afford a veyron.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mickv said:


> Seriously, the existence of the GTR doesnt make the Veyron and more or less relevant. If you lust after a veyron, you probably wouldn't give the GTR a second's thought. If you lust after the GTR, you probably couldn't afford a veyron.


And if I could afford a Veyron, then I'd prob have a GTR also


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

WoREoD said:


> Thought I'd pass this on from NMGB....
> 
> "However, there are always the people that want to find fault with rumours suggesting that the car had been "tampered" with. However, should you hear of any of these silly comments can you please ensure them that the vehicle is a completely standard car with the suspension tuned for track use as any standard car can be. No modifications whatsoever was carried out on this car. "


Quoting "suspension tuned for track use" & "no modifications whatsoever".

Not sure those 2 statements work

I was looking at the very same car on Saturday at CPoP & can assure you the car was not stock. That said, it is possible that alterations were made post Top Gear & pre CPoP, however my gut feel is that's unlikely.

That said, it takes nothing away from the car or driver as it's an awesome time & defo puts a smile on any GT-R owners face


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

mickv said:


> I love the GTR, but also wouldn't be seen dead in a pair of Hi-tecs. Does that mean I'm confused?
> 
> Seriously, the existence of the GTR doesnt make the Veyron and more or less relevant. If you lust after a veyron, you probably wouldn't give the GTR a second's thought. If you lust after the GTR, you probably couldn't afford a veyron.


Um, firstly, didn't mean this to turn into a serious debate about personal preferences - my original post was just a tongue-in-cheek one liner and that was all... obviously some people don't get my sense of humour. 

However, since it _has_ turned into a debate, I have to say that I don't lust after a Veyron - I think its an ugly over-priced impractical marketing exercise, but hey, each to his own. As for my choice of cars, I could have bought an Aston, Ferrari or pretty much any Porsche... but none of them ticked the boxes like the GTR does. Still, as has been pointed out earlier I obviously have no taste - still thinking of buying a new Camaro but have nowhere to put it - need to buy a house with a bigger drive/garage first .


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Quoting "suspension tuned for track use" & "no modifications whatsoever".
> 
> Not sure those 2 statements work


Erm, yes they do. You can ask the HPC to set the car up for track driving, so in that sense anyone can choose to set the car up that way, you don't have to change any components its just geometry.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Quoting "suspension tuned for track use" & "no modifications whatsoever".
> 
> Not sure those 2 statements work
> 
> I was looking at the very same car on Saturday at CPoP & can assure you the car was not stock. That said, it is possible that alterations were made post Top Gear & pre CPoP, however my gut feel is that's unlikely.


So spill the beans about what was "special" about the car you saw?

D


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@ sidepipe - wasn't having a go or questioning your taste. Just making the point that there is plenty of room for different views -each to his own and all that.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> So spill the beans about what was "special" about the car you saw?
> 
> D


+1.

I am also intrigued by the fact that Andy Middlehurst (who competed in that car at CPoP) said it felt tweaked, possibly by Nismo (ECU?).
If anyone would know, it would be him!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just having flash backs of Ferrari, Chris Harris, discovering the world is round......too much to take on a Monday!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> Erm, yes they do. You can ask the HPC to set the car up for track driving, so in that sense anyone can choose to set the car up that way, you don't have to change any components its just geometry.


This i know, however that is in itself a modification as not the geometry the car would have left the factory with.

The NMBG statement that was referenced said no modifcations but it had been modified for track use.

Anyhow, that's splitting hairs as had i seen TG before seeing the car on Saturday, i'd have had a much closer look. That said, Andy himself stated it was very quick for a MY11 & as the car is a NMGB motor & had not been prepared by MH, he wasn't able to confirm the exact specs but he did state the tyres were not OEM & that he expected some Nismo additions were present. I didn't get to take a look at the rubber as my 6yr old was getting bored by daddy chatting & he wanted to drool over the McLaren

As stated before, it's highly likely that the cars setup & certain key parts were different for CPoP or for TG.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Just had a flying lap round the ring with arcam in his 2011
It does pull more lateral g squirms less under hard braking and
feels even more planted.the extra torque over a wider rpm also helps
Ferrari man who held us up for half a lap despite being on it with a squirming
rear end was no matxh fir this car.
Cheers Eddie Great drive!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paul__k said:


> Just had a flying lap round the ring with arcam in his 2011
> It does pull more lateral g squirms less under hard braking and
> feels even more planted.the extra torque over a wider rpm also helps
> Ferrari man who held us up for half a lap despite being on it with a squirming
> ...


To be fair though, Eddie's MY11 isn't quite stock


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

loved this episode. TG is entertainment; if it gives up some petrolhead purism, so be it - it's a car show that the missus and I enjoy watching together.

I really haven't gotten all that excited about the R35 over the past couple years, but if there's any validity to the R35 test, I'm going to have to take a much more serious look at this thing! The missus and I, BOTH our jaws dropped on that launch - granted, it was wet, but firing off like a slingshot while the Jag seemed like it was asleep on the line...I can get my R32 to launch like that - if I'm angry and have no sympathy for the clutch, if the engine happens to be in the mood, if the stars are aligned a certain way and on top of that, if I just get lucky!

I still can't get on with the styling and the sheer massive size of the R35, but it's now a car on my radar. God knows how they got all that engineering to work so well; when I arrive in the States in a month, I'll be taking delivery of an Audi RS6 chipped to the same power level as the MY11 R35, but 0-60 in 3 seconds dead? I think not!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Published numbers are: 0-62 (100k) = 3.0, 0-60 = 2.9


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Quoting "suspension tuned for track use" & "no modifications whatsoever".
> 
> Not sure those 2 statements work
> 
> I was looking at the very same car on Saturday at CPoP & can assure you the car was not stock. That said, ......


You're assuming it was the same car of course


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> You're assuming it was the same car of course


It was the T4 GTR reg - The Nissan UK press car!

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Published numbers are: 0-62 (100k) = 3.0, 0-60 = 2.9


The CBA numbers were 3.5 and 3.2 though I don't believe anyone actually matched those so expect the same to be true for the DBA.

I expect the figures are published after using a particularily "sweet" engine that happens to produce a few more ponies!!

D


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> It was the T4 GTR reg - The Nissan UK press car!
> 
> D


Is it possible that Nissan use that number on more than one car when it is on private land?
I saw the 'same car' twice in one day but over 150 miles apart. This might mean that either I am stalking the same car or visa versa?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

WoREoD said:


> Published numbers are: 0-62 (100k) = 3.0, 0-60 = 2.9


I meant, there's no way my forthcoming Audi can make those numbers, even though they're both making about the same power. Hell, my R32 can't make those numbers and I have 100bhp more and weigh 400kg less!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> The CBA numbers were 3.5 and 3.2 though I don't believe anyone actually matched those so expect the same to be true for the DBA.
> 
> I expect the figures are published after using a particularily "sweet" engine that happens to produce a few more ponies!!
> 
> D


I wouldn't particularly worry about if the engine had some minor tweaks or not if I were heading out to buy a new R35 - said minor tweaks can be easily done and then some with aftermarket parts/ECU reflashing.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

1:17.8 was faster than the veyron. 

but, tweaks are good on an old CBA-R35

I would like to have the LC4 update with a bomb proof box + 1st gear upgrade.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Picture of "T4GTR" at Cholmondely from the TG website, proves the new GT-R really flies










Nice ex-demonstrator for someone!

Dave.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, it will have been ragged by Journo's and the TG team !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and you don't get to keep the plate, whatever car they put it on at the time


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> and you don't get to keep the plate, whatever car they put it on at the time


Would not buy that car anyway & don't need the plate


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys, on the Green Hell MY2011's lap is 2.5 seconds faster than MY2009/10. With the same driver. On a 7 and a half minutes track. Then on the Top Gear track, which is a minute and a third, difference in lap times is 1.9 seconds. Am I the only one who sees something strange in these numbers? Half a sec or so is clearly due to the more advanced LC4, but the rest I think is pretty much the new Stig.
If we take Nordschleife, the new car gains 0.33 seconds for 1 minute of racing, which means about 0.45 for Top Gear track, + LC4 should give a maximum of 1 second difference of lap times, not 2. I don't know if I explained my logic properly in English.

P.S. What is CBA?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Seems the GTR is now up in Scotland..... supposedly?!

trackscotland.co.uk :: View topic - photoshop - anyone?

BTW - What does CBA stand for in relation to a 35 GTR?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Ventsi: The laps are very diffferent. You cant really think of them linearly


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

I am aware, but still. Nearly the same difference on 6 times longer (timewise) track.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CBA is the first part of the Nissan model name for the 2008-2010 GT-R: CBA-R35 GT-R.

DBA-R35 GT-R is the model name for the 2011- onwards model.

Ventsi, you cannot compare Nurburgring lap times with the Top Gear track!
Plus the CBA used on the Top Gear track was a JDM import complete with 180km/h speed limiter, so badly handicapped. Add the fact the Stig was different and you really can't compare new vs old times.

However the masses take them as gospel and it did very well, so all's good! :thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm sure you could buy a top fuel dragster for less also, you could prob even buy an ex F1 car.
> 
> Unfortunately speed isn't the only requisit for many and indeed most and you'll find that heritage and brand probably have a bigger part to play.
> 
> FYI Linfords Hi-tecs are probably quicker than my Nikes and may even be 4 wheel drive for your feet, but frankly I wouldn't be seen dead wearing a set of Hi-tecs no matter how well they handled and how fast they were :thumbsup:


 GTR > Veyron what ever way you look at it. If Bugatti made a car that would have a price of £69.950 it wouldn't be half as good as the GTR.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> ...


Thanks for the CBA explanation.

I'm not comparing the lap times, I'm comparing the difference old vs. new. Anyway.

The overall image of the GT-R became stronger after the last Top Gear, which is good for the second hand market


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> GTR > Veyron what ever way you look at it. If Bugatti made a car that would have a price of £69.950 it wouldn't be half as good as the GTR.


The second half is absolutely correct.

The first part is utter nonsense. The fact that a GTR can beat the Veyron on a laptime, is but one tiny piece of what the Veyron is. It like saying that a Seiko watch is better than a Rolex, because technically it's more accurate. 

The interesting bit is that GTR owners rightly get annoyed when people make stereotypical statements about the GTR without having driven one, but are oddly happy to do the same about other cars themselves.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

Ventsi said:


> Thanks for the CBA explanation.
> 
> I'm not comparing the lap times, I'm comparing the difference old vs. new. Anyway.
> 
> The overall image of the GT-R became stronger after the last Top Gear, which is good for the second hand market


Your point is correct about the difference in the GTR's.

Perhaps David Yu's comment about the spec of the first GTR is the reason for the relatively large gap between the two GTR's over such a short track.... which would mean that the UK spec CBA model would have been faster than originally thought. Anyway, the whole thing is a big image builder for the GTR as you've said.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

For all of these comments, can someone look int he back of an evo magazine and explain the discrepancy of their times against TG's times.

I know it#s far from a controlled comparison, but given it's a relatively short track (compared with the ring) I just wondered why they didn't get anything like the same stellar performance as TG when testing the MP4-12C.

I know the Mclaren was supposedly developed at the TG test track but still, the performances were chalk and cheese.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

If you provide a link I can do a short amateur analysis


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Had some fun with a Jaguar salesman at a show over the weekend, he was standing next to an XK R. 

Not very fast are these mate even the XKR S isn't much quicker, have you driven one sir? No but I do drive a GTR :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Had some fun with a Jaguar salesman at a show over the weekend, he was standing next to an XK R.
> 
> Not very fast are these mate even the XKR S isn't much quicker, have you driven one sir? No but I do drive a GTR :clap:


He posts on here I think!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

GTR_JED said:


> Your point is correct about the difference in the GTR's.
> 
> Perhaps David Yu's comment about the spec of the first GTR is the reason for the relatively large gap between the two GTR's over such a short track.... which would mean that the UK spec CBA model would have been faster than originally thought. Anyway, the whole thing is a big image builder for the GTR as you've said.


Yes, David's definitely right... JDM import ( thought iirc Dave at Marshalls said it'd also done the USDM launch and then was shipped across the Pond for the Euro launch).

Ragged by journos and customer demos, Pirelli tyres (yuk!) and 180km/h limited.

I'd reckon the most common GT-R on the road is a stage II tune with standard turbos/injectors/pumps.

That'd go a bit quicker again.... brutal they is! :lamer: :clap:

God knows what a track sorted SVM 650/750/850 could do in the hands of a " Stig" :runaway: :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Actually I spoke to an anonymous source on Sunday who claims that Ben Collins told him that JDM GT-R had had the speed limiter removed by the time the timed lap took place.

Actually that kinda makes sense or it would have been several seconds off the pace, not just a couple.
Just the new Dunlops v P-Zeros would account for half the difference...


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Spent the weekend at the German GP, and on Monday took to the track.

Don't much like waiting at the Devil's Diner area so we sit just down the hill till the open siren goes. At this point I joined the traffic only to find in the small parking area over the road, the Jaaaaag spin machine was in full flow. Customer testing evening was about to commence, only there was a nice Daytona GTR in the way for the press shot, Facebook I am lead to believe, and so the banter started. 

So, as I made my way to the track, I tagged the wrist band in through the barrier and pulled over to wait for my brother in his R33 GTS (7.33 laps!). Only to see the Jaaaaags getting ready to come out, so the chase was on. Passed one, then the chase was on for the 2nd, but very busy it was difficult. Not for long.

Unfortunately he caught me in trafic and was a bit annoyed, or at least flashing his lights at me while in traffic, trying to overtake, undertake and weave through traffic isn't smart. So once through the mini Karousel I said my goodbye's and left him to it.

I just feel sorry for the passenger, its a whopping 200kms to the nearest GTR dealer from the track.

Fell free to email Jaaaaag and ask for the video, he had a camera, but for some reason they are not returning my calls or emails for a request to have a copy.

Cheers


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Actually I spoke to an anonymous source on Sunday who claims that Ben Collins told him that JDM GT-R had had the speed limiter removed by the time the timed lap took place.
> 
> Actually that kinda makes sense or it would have been several seconds off the pace, not just a couple.
> Just the new Dunlops v P-Zeros would account for half the difference...


I think that was true David. IM not 100% sure of it, but i do remember from a source along long long time ago saying such a thing about the limiter removed.


----------

